# If a guy wanted to game with a AMD cpu ...



## Altered (Jan 25, 2013)

OK sounds almost like I am asking for a spanking. But I wanted to know if I wanted to build a budget gaming rig using my old HD4870, case, psu etc., what AMD chip would I look at for the better bang for the buck? I want it to play BF3 and be somewhat current hardware. I haven't been in the shopping game for a while and really didn't know the whole better mouse trap deal at this time. I wanted to keep the chip around $150.00 but I could go a little more if it was a noticeable difference.   

Thanks


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2013)

AMD FX-8320 Vishera 3.5GHz (4.0GHz Turbo) Socket A...

Don't fret gaming on an AMD chip they do the job just fine and actually do better than Intel in certain games. Metro 2033 has the 8350 beating out the 3820/3570K/3770K. Other games that are heavily threaded show the same. Now Skyrim and other poorly coded/single threaded games are a different story.


----------



## HD64G (Jan 25, 2013)

FX-6300. And look the reviewers' comments.


----------



## Altered (Jan 25, 2013)

cdawall said:


> AMD FX-8320 Vishera 3.5GHz (4.0GHz Turbo) Socket A...
> 
> Don't fret gaming on an AMD chip they do the job just fine and actually do better than Intel in certain games. Metro 2033 has the 8350 beating out the 3820/3570K/3770K. Other games that are heavily threaded show the same. Now Skyrim and other poorly coded/single threaded games are a different story.



That is what I was looking at. I just wanted to be sure I was not missing something. Thanks for confirming. Any suggestions on a inexpensive motherboard?  Just needs the basics room for one video card and 2 slots to hold 8GB of ram.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2013)

Altered said:


> That is what I was looking at. I just wanted to be sure I was not missing something. Thanks for confirming. Any suggestions on a inexpensive motherboard?  Just needs the basics room for one video card and 2 slots to hold 8GB of ram.



Take your pick

ASRock 970 EXTREME3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3....

ASRock 970 PRO3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 AT...

Good little bang for you buck boards.


----------



## Altered (Jan 25, 2013)

HD64G said:


> FX-6300. And look the reviewers' comments.



Very interesting. I might look into this as a option. My brothers Q6600 board died (my old machine) and I wanted to get him up and running but I am low on funds. I need and want to make it a worth while change. Plus if I can get it near equal to my current machine I will probably give him mine and play with the new one. Hence the AMD thing I miss having a AMD machine its been a long time.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 25, 2013)

www.cpuboss.com

Great for comparing cpu's.


----------



## Altered (Jan 25, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Take your pick
> 
> ASRock 970 EXTREME3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3....
> 
> ...



Oh those look very nice. Price and the fact someone figured out how to color coordinate.  And the Free G.SKILL 8GB memory is perfect since he was still on DDR2! 

AMD FX-8320 Vishera 125W Eight-Core $179.99
ASRock 970 EXTREME3 $84.99
or
AMD FX-6300 Vishera 95W Six-Core $139.99
ASRock 970 EXTREME3 $84.99

So for about $40.00 I can get the 2 more cores. Will I regret it if I save the $40.00? It is just to play games, email, and internet search.


----------



## Altered (Jan 25, 2013)

james888 said:


> www.cpuboss.com
> 
> Great for comparing cpu's.



Excellent info. I knew of several places I use to compare but never knew of this one. 
Thanks


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2013)

Altered said:


> Oh those look very nice. Price and the fact someone figured out how to color coordinate.  And the Free G.SKILL 8GB memory is perfect since he was still on DDR2!
> 
> AMD FX-8320 Vishera 125W Eight-Core $179.99
> ASRock 970 EXTREME3 $84.99
> ...



For longevity I say the $40 is worth it. If you are going to get an FX 6300 may as well find an old thuban chip they run around the same price and perform better.


----------



## HD64G (Jan 25, 2013)

cdawall said:


> For longevity I say the $40 is worth it. If you are going to get an FX 6300 may as well find an old thuban chip they run around the same price *and perform better*.



Not in games... PD is better for sure in games than any previous AMD CPU.


----------



## Nordic (Jan 25, 2013)

HD64G said:


> Not in games... PD is better for sure in games than any previous AMD CPU.



Confirmed with cpuboss.
http://cpuboss.com/cpus/AMD-Phenom-II-X6-Black-1100T-vs-AMD-FX-6300


----------



## Altered (Jan 25, 2013)

Well I can eat $40 since I am getting him some ram in the deal that balances the difference if I had to buy it too. Besides I am going to keep it and give him my current 2500K cpu, motherboard combo. He can have the free memory and he gets to keep the HD4870. He can upgrade the video card if he wants better. He doesn't know I am going to do this so he should enjoy a good trade.


----------



## Altered (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh I forgot to ask what about cooling. Can the stock cooler cut it or should I get an aftermarket? I do want to play with over clocking and I read the COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO  is a inexpensive good cooler. Any ideas on a better priced one that performs well. I do not plan to go for any records it should game fine as is but I might want to make a few runs on Futurmark etc.

PS I have everything ready to checkout to purchase right now.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 25, 2013)

For gaming on limited budget get at least i3 3220. FX is relatively no good for gaming.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 25, 2013)

if you just want to game the FX 4350 is enough. 8150 is overkill


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2013)

james888 said:


> Confirmed with cpuboss.
> http://cpuboss.com/cpus/AMD-Phenom-II-X6-Black-1100T-vs-AMD-FX-6300



And you figured that out based off of two actually multi threaded benchmarks good job! 







What a wonderful site it listed cinebench and 3dmark11 physx scores! That describes every single game known to man  I bet the even tested with the exact same setup every time!

I will stand by what I said. The Thuban based X6 *WILL* be better in the vast majority of current games.



Ghost said:


> For gaming on limited budget get at least i3 3220. FX is relatively no good for gaming.



GTFO you have no idea WTF you are talking about.



Altered said:


> Oh I forgot to ask what about cooling. Can the stock cooler cut it or should I get an aftermarket? I do want to play with over clocking and I read the COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO  is a inexpensive good cooler. Any ideas on a better priced one that performs well. I do not plan to go for any records it should game fine as is but I might want to make a few runs on Futurmark etc.
> 
> PS I have everything ready to checkout to purchase right now.




Find an 8350 that ships with the AIO water cooler (similar to an H70/H80)


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 25, 2013)

ghost said:


> for gaming on limited budget get at least i3 3220. Fx is relatively no good for gaming.



gtfo. intel is only better than AMD in single threaded applications. and this is 2013, not the 90s.

an analogy would be saying that "i am a faster runner than a cyclist". well no shit, the cyclist doesnt need to run faster as he will beat any runner on his cycle.

plus the new FX series is  beautiful.


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Altered said:


> OK sounds almost like I am asking for a spanking. But I wanted to know if I wanted to build a budget *gaming rig using my old HD4870*,case, psu etc., what AMD chip would I look at for the better bang for the buck? I want it to play BF3 and be somewhat current hardware. I haven't been in the shopping game for a while and really didn't know the whole better mouse trap deal at this time. I wanted to keep the chip around $150.00 but I could go a little more if it was a noticeable difference.
> 
> Thanks



The 4870 would not play BF3, even at  low / low / low detail and at a low resolution the frame rate would be appalling.




Ghost said:


> For gaming on limited budget get at least i3 3220. FX is relatively no good for gaming.



Actually the I3 Ivy Bridge performs about the same as the FX Piledriver in gaming.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 25, 2013)

Nothing wrong with AMD CPU's for gaming. I can still get 200fps max in a lot of games. Intel just gets more.
I have used a Phenom II x6 1055t, FX 6200, FX 6300, FX 8120, and obviously my current 8350.
I think i was most impressed with my 6200, as it had 4.7ghz on the core and performed admirably. Never got chance to OC the 6300, but it has to be better in every case.
Obviously if you can go for the highest in the set, but despite being on a budget, I think you'll be impressed with 6300 performance. Also a lot of the performance will be coming from the GPU too.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 25, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Actually the I3 Ivy Bridge performs about the same as the FX Piledriver in gaming.


About the same as FX-8350.











http://www.behardware.com/articles/880-17/amd-fx-8350-review-is-amd-back.html

It's been said many time before and can be repeated again. FX is not for gaming. It's for rendering/archiving/encoding, etc. Not for 24/7 use though because of power consumption.


----------



## Frick (Jan 25, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> The 4870 would not play BF3, even at  low / low / low detail and at a low resolution the frame rate would be appalling.



I'm not so sure about that. I played the beta a lot on a hd5750 on 1280 x 1024 and it played beautifully with the settings on medium.


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ghost said:


> About the same as FX-8350.



Nope, the FX 6300 is often cheaper than the Ivy Bridge I3 and performs about the same in gaming whilst mopping the floor with it in almost everything else. 

Open your eyes.



Frick said:


> I'm not so sure about that. I played the beta a lot on a hd5750 on 1280 x 1024 and it played beautifully with the settings on medium.



Single player maybe. Online, 64 players, definitely not.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 25, 2013)

Ghost said:


> About the same as FX-8350.
> 
> http://www.hardware.fr/medias/photos_news/00/39/IMG0039507.png
> 
> ...



Sorry what?!

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-4170-core-i3-3220-benchmarks,3314-6.html


----------



## Frick (Jan 25, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Single player maybe. Online, 64 players, definitely not.



So i was imagining things when i played caspiam border with 64 players? Or did the performance drop when the game hit retail?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 25, 2013)

Ghost said:


> About the same as FX-8350.
> 
> http://www.hardware.fr/medias/photos_news/00/39/IMG0039507.png
> 
> ...



lay off the crack. and as for anandtech, they are always biased towards intel.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Actually the I3 Ivy Bridge performs about the same as the FX Piledriver in gaming.



Actually the i5 and i7 perform about as good as the i3 as well so why do people buy those more expensive intel i5's and i7's when an i3 performs just as good in the games when it performs the same as the FX chips? You are digging a hole right now and there are actually some quite funny reviews on youtube about the FX 8350 and gaming. Metro 2033 there is a 10FPS jump between the 8350 from a 3570/3770/3820 in the FX series chips benefit. Heck if you like to stream video as well the 8350 makes all the same chips look like junk as well in all games including the wonderful Skyrim people like to compare.

As for power consumption again who the heck cares if you want to save 70 watts buy a freaking raspberry pi.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 25, 2013)

i can see another intel amd war lol


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Frick said:


> So i was imagining things when i played caspiam border with 64 players? Or did the performance drop when the game hit retail?



Your idea gaming isn't the norm. Some people are OK with 20FPS. If that's you fine. I've actually came from an overclocked 4850 series, so very similar to the 4870 and it's performance was dreadful in BF3. Dropping in my 5850 was the difference between low detail / poor frame rate. To high detail / good frame rate in BF3.

Don't worry RCoon, Ghost won't reply to you lol.

In all seriousness, reviews which say FX are not for gaming are talking relative to Ivy Bridge I5 and i7, but that doesnt mean it isnt capable or cant compete with the lesser i3.



cdawall said:


> Actually the i5 and i7 perform about as good as the i3 as well so why do people buy those more expensive intel i5's and i7's when an i3 performs just as good in the games when it performs the same as the FX chips?





That is a very blanket statement. Gamers buy the i5 and i7 over the i3 beause of the advantage it has in new multi threaded games, the same reason why gamers should buy the FX series over the i3. Now,  that doesnt mean the i3 can't compete with the i5, i7 or FX series in single threaded games or lesser optimised multithreaded games too.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> That is a very blanket statement. Gamers buy the i5 and i7 over the i3 beause of the advantage it has in new multi threaded games, the same reason why gamers should buy the FX series over the i3. Now, that doesnt mean the i3 can't compete with the i5, i7 or FX series in single threaded games or lesser optimised multithreaded games too.



It's a blanket statement to say the FX sucks at gaming yet it may as well be plastered on the front page of TPU. In new multithreaded games the FX series is better so I ask you what are you buying a new CPU for single threaded junk from 3-4 years ago that I can play on my netbook or new games like Metro, Crysis 3, Dirt all of which actually use more than 2-4 cores?

*10 FPS* over the 3770K in Metro 2033 isn't exactly something to shake a stick considering it was going from 20FPS to 30FPS. That's not playable to playable. 

The $180 FX series octa-core chip is a bloody bargain and anyone to dense to see that may as well own a crapple.


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ghost said:


> About the same as FX-8350.
> 
> http://www.hardware.fr/medias/photos_news/00/39/IMG0039507.png
> 
> ...




OK I'm looking at *YOUR *links


Application Average:  (specific to 3D games)

FX 8350 - 171 FPS
Core i3-3240 - 95.6 FPS
core i3-2130 - 92.1 FPS.

3D Games Average

FX 8350 - 128.5 FPS
Core i3 3240 - 131.1 FPS
Core i3 2130  - 125.6 FPS

Your own website shows the FX is as fast or faster than the i3.




cdawall said:


> *10 FPS* over the 3770K in Metro 2033 isn't exactly something to shake a stick considering it was going from 20FPS to 30FPS. That's not playable to playable.



I agree, if we're talking about a high tier 3770K vs the FX in gaming. But The FX X6 and X8 seems more than capable of competing with the i3 in gaming today.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> OK I'm looking at *YOUR *links
> 
> Application Average:  (specific to 3D games)
> 
> ...



Added some stuff in there since we are saying the i3 is faster. If it is faster I guess the i5/i7 suck. 

Wait lets quote his article too.



> This is very good indeed when you consider that the FX-8350 is cheaper than the i5-3570K at the same time as being a good deal faster in applications!



Now look specifically at the games tested and you will notice the vast majority seem cherry picked as they are not multithreaded titles.







Weird this isn't even a well multithreaded game...yet not slow...


----------



## Ghost (Jan 25, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> OK I'm looking at *YOUR *links
> 
> 
> Application Average:  (specific to 3D games)
> ...


You don't even understand those charts.

'Applications average' chart doesn't include games at all. It's application performance. I did say FX is good in these sort of things.

'3D games average' chart includes only games (1920x1080, max settings). And here AMD's fastest, expensive and power hungry FX performs at i3 level.

These are the two facts I stated in the first place.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2013)

Ghost said:


> You don't even understand those charts.
> 
> 'Applications average' chart doesn't include games at all. It's application performance. I did say FX is good in these sort of things.
> 
> ...



At best it is a piss poor grouping of games there is next to nothing that utilizes the cores of the FX chip. Heck the benchmark Skyrim to show CPU performance.


[yt]eu8Sekdb-IE[/yt]


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 25, 2013)

cdawall said:


> If you seriously think an i3 is better at gaming than an FX6300 ...



Ivy i3's can go toe to toe against the FX6300 in most games (less than 5% difference in most cases), so I don't know where you are heading with this post :<

If you guys continue calling each other names infractions will be handed out. 

Please do continue your little argument


----------



## RCoon (Jan 25, 2013)

Come on guys i was in a meeting for an hour and now infractions are being threatened. All the guy wanted to know what if he could game with a budget AMD cpu.
The answer is yes. They ALL perform admirably.
I didnt hear him ask about i3's nor did he express concern about power usage.
Stop answering your own arguements/questions.


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ghost said:


> You don't even understand those charts.
> 
> 'Applications average' chart doesn't include games at all. It's application performance. I did say FX is good in these sort of things.
> 
> '3D games average' chart includes only games (1920x1080, max settings).



You posted the link. Don't get pissy because the link doesn't show the i3 as impressive as you made out.





Ghost said:


> And here AMD's fastest, expensive and power hungry FX performs at i3 level.
> 
> These are the two facts I stated in the first place.



Put 6 extra cores on the i3 and lets see if it's power hungry too.

Also your chart didn't include the less expensive FX 6300, its NOT expensive and performs at the level of the i3 in gaming too.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 25, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> 3D Games Average
> 
> FX 8350 - 128.5 FPS
> Core i3 3240 - 131.1 FPS
> Core i3 2130  - 125.6 FPS



Unless OP has a 120hz monitor, who cares.
Show me some minimum fps, that's all that matters


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 25, 2013)

this thread now - >


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 25, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> this thread now - > http://www.erodov.com/forums/images/esmilies2/gunfight.gif



Oh, oh, I want to join! 



Ghost said:


> You don't even understand those charts.



Actually reading this thread, I think the majority of people do understand these numbers and it's you who is confusing it. Just because a game doesn't run faster than an i3 doesn't mean the full potential of an 8-core CPU is being used. If you're running a game optimized for 2 cores, then you still have 6 cores on the 8320-8350 that can still be used.

The i3 can not over-clock, where the FX chips can. So it's not very hard to eliminate that gap if you really wanted to.

AM3+ motherboards tend to run cheaper than skt1155 CPUs with more features at a similar price point.



Ghost said:


> '3D games average' chart includes only games (1920x1080, max settings). And here AMD's fastest, expensive and power hungry FX performs at i3 level.



With the i3 running max power. 

You want to multi-task? The i3 will roll over and cringe and the FX chip will hit the ground running.

So let me make some clarifications here that everyone I think needs to hear.

Pro i3 (con FX):

A: The i3 is faster in single-threaded applications due to Intel's better IPC ratio.

B: The i3 has fewer cores so most games that benefit from the i3 will be optimized for dual-core and will have slight gains with more because of hyper-threading.

C: The i3 uses less power, FX uses more.

Con i3 (pro FX):
A: FX has a lot of cores, you can multi-task to your hearts content. You want to encode video while you play a game, have a blast! Do that on an i3 and your rig will cry for mercy. It also prepares you for future games that are heavily multi-threaded.

B: FX can overclock, i3 can not. So this "gap" you describe can be easily closed. Simple as that and by the time you get to the i5 k-edition CPU you've already saved money getting an FX chip.

C: Socket 1155 is approaching their EoL. AM3+ has a little ways to go before AMD replaces it. (I suspect that will happen when DDR4 starts becoming mainstream.) So the only upgrades you can get are other CPUs with similar single-threaded performance on 1155.

So here is the primary reason why I would get an AMD CPU and not an Intel one.
If you get an i3, upgrading to and i5 or i7 will cost a lot of money and give you minimal gains and in the places where you do get gains (optimized beyond dual-core,) the FX chip is going to fly with it. So your targeting a very specific niche of games that aren't optimized for multi-core which are, in all honesty, a dying breed.

So all in all, there is no reason to get an i3 unless your only goal is power consumption and in that case, I will quote cdawall. 



cdawall said:


> As for power consumption again who the heck cares if you want to save 70 watts buy a freaking raspberry pi.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 25, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Oh, oh, I want to join!



As always, my hero.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 25, 2013)

I got a really low budget pc and im verrrryyyyy pleased with FX, and who cares about energy consumption, if you did you'd have solar panels! and now I see why i3 compared to 4100 wins all the reviews etc due to single threaded tasks and not multi!


----------



## burebista (Jan 25, 2013)

Altered said:


> AMD FX-8320 Vishera 125W Eight-Core $179.99
> ASRock 970 EXTREME3 $84.99
> or
> AMD FX-6300 Vishera 95W Six-Core $139.99
> ASRock 970 EXTREME3 $84.99


From here:

_This allows us to state that AMD FX-8320 is one of the most interesting choices for computer enthusiasts in terms of price-to-performance (multi-threaded).
_

_The six-core Vishera modification, FX-6300, seems to make a pretty weak overall impression at first glance. One of the four dual-core modules in this processor is disabled that is why its peak performance is relatively low compared with Intel’s quad-core processors even under multi-threaded load. This is quite logical, because two contemporary AMD cores are pretty much as fast as one Intel core: this is exactly what we saw throughout our today’s test session._


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> As always, my hero.



Someone with an Intel chip (SB-E to be exact) needed to chime in and defend AMD, because honestly if I decided to get a CPU now, I wouldn't have discounted the 8350 over the 3820 as quickly as I did for the 8150.


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Also another great video which seems to show the FX in a very good light in gaming against the higher tier i5.

For power consumption nuts, they worked out that even with lower power consumption you end up paying more on the Intel rig in electricity bill once you factor in the upfront having of the AMD rig.















Hello burebista,




burebista said:


> From here:
> 
> _The six-core Vishera modification, FX-6300, seems to make a pretty weak overall impression at first glance. One of the four dual-core modules in this processor is disabled that is why its peak performance is relatively low compared with Intel’s quad-core processors even under multi-threaded load. This is quite logical, because two contemporary AMD cores are pretty much as fast as one Intel core: this is exactly what we saw throughout our today’s test session._




But that is relative to comparing the FX-6300 to the upper-end i7.

When you look at xbitlabs gaming section you see the FX6300 and i3 is virtually identical in gaming today. Then when you factor in future games the i3 wouldn't stand a chance, then factor in non-gaming tasks the FX 6300 would then further demolish it.

Batman
FX 6300 - 67 / 104 FPS
i3-3240 - 65 / 92 FPS 


Borderlands 2
FX 6300 - 58.1 / 67.8 FPS
i3-3240 - 59 / 70.2 FPS


Crysis 2
FX 6300 - 60.1 / 60.4 FPS
i3-3240 - 60.8 / 61.3 FPS


Dirt show down
FX 6300 - 57.9 / 81.1 FPS
i3-3240 - 59.5 / 87 FPS

Farcry 2
FX 6300 - 102.5 / 107 FPS
i3-3240 - 106.5 / 111.9 FPS

Metro 2033
FX 6300 - 28.6 / 94.6 FPS
i3-3240 -  28.6 / 78 FPS

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/fx-8350-8320-6300-4300_6.html 

As you can see from the results both CPUs perform virtually identical in today's gaming results - I'm just posting the numbers.


----------



## Mathragh (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol, that vid make me laugh, they've got a great way of presenting things


----------



## Mussels (Jan 25, 2013)

soooo much crapping going on here.


how about we just simplify it to:


intel is faster, but more expensive. a 15% performance boost for 50% more price isnt worth it to everyone.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 25, 2013)

Mussels said:


> intel is faster, but more expensive. a 15% performance boost for 50% more price isnt worth it to everyone.



...but it's not. The IPC that AMD offers isn't all that far under SB/IVB and it's only single-threaded apps that really see that bottleneck. It's really not when you consider that you can easily overclock an FX chip to overcome that IPC gap.

Yes, Intel is faster for single-threaded apps and might offer 15% more in that case, but if I was building a rig that needed to multi-thread well then I would seriously consider a 8350 over my i7 3820 because most multi-threaded benchmark shows FX chips dominating them. Granted now that i have the i7 I wouldn't replace it but my views would have changed if I had waited to get it.

Either way, you're not getting a bad CPU. You're just paying more if you go with Intel when AMD is keeping up just fine despite all the flaming going on.


----------



## burebista (Jan 25, 2013)

*Dent1* I have a word about playing in full-HD: video card first and CPU for the remaining budget.
Both AMD and Intel are playing very nice in full-HD with same video card. I have an 2500k stock and a 560Ti and my brother-in-law an 960T and a 560Ti. Both we're playing in full-HD and everything is fine for me and for him.
Maybe in some benchmarks he's behind me but in usual gaming my naked eye could not see any differences in gameplay fluidity. 

So basically I agree with *Mussels*.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 25, 2013)

Seems like 80% of the contributors here want to ignore the Op's origional question and use the thread as a playground, the OP's question is pretty much answered anyhow.... thread closed.


----------

